# 9.0 from i386 to AMD64



## nightfly (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello!

*I* did a stupid mistake: instead of installing my rootserver at the rescue system with zfsinstall 8.2-release-amd64.tbz, I took the i386 image. In the meanwhile I spend some time for configuring the server, and now I have to switch to amd64. Is this remotely possible?

Or, is it possible at least without deleting the zfs?

greets


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 4, 2012)

I think the only differance is the lib32 directory. In i386 it only has some debug files. In amd64 the lib is full of files not in i386. Maybe just copying the contents of the lib32 from amd64 install desc1.iso to your running i386 system and rebooting may work. Be sure to create a backup of you running system first.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2012)

You'll have to reinstall. It _may_ be possible to do a source upgrade from i386 to amd64 but I don't recommend doing that (it's quite easy to completely hose the system).


----------



## kpa (Mar 5, 2012)

You could extract the base.txz, kernel.txz and lib32.txz from the AMD64 distribution over your existing installation using the live cd or the memstick(assuming you know how to import your pool under a temporary mountpoint) but you would then overwrite most of the configuration files in /etc. It's probably easier to just reinstall from scratch.


----------

